# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  قانون العمل في القطاع الاهلي البحريني رقم 23 لسنة 1976

## هيثم الفقى

قانون العمل في القطاع الاهلي البحريني رقم 23 لسنة 1976
نحن عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة أمير دولة البحرين.
بعد الاطلاع على الدستور،
وعلى الامر الاميري رقم (4) لسنة 1975،
وعلى قانون العمل البحريني لعام 1957 وتعديلاته،
وعلى قانون العقود لسنة 1969،
وعلى المرسوم رقم (20) لسنة 1975 بإنشاء المجلس الاعلى للتدريب المهني،
وبناء على عرض وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية،
وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء،



رسمنا بالقانون الآتي:
مادة اولى:
يلغى قانون العمل البحريني لعام 1957 وتعديلاته، ويستعاض عنه بقانون العمل في القطاع الاهلي المرافق، ويلغى كل ما يتعارض مع احكامه، على ان تراعى احكام المادة 111 من قانون العمل في القطاع الاهلي المرافق.
مادة ثانية:
على الوزراء- كل فيما يخصه- تنفيذ هذا القانون، ويعمل به بعد شهر من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

امير دولة البحرين
عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة
قانون العمل في القطاع الاهلي
الباب الاول
في مجال تطبيق القانون
المادة 1
يقصد بلفظ عامل كل ذكر او انثى يعمل لقاء اجر- ايا كان نوعه- لدى صاحب عمل وتحت ادارته او اشرافه. ويقصد بـ (صاحب العمل) كل شخص طبيعي او معنوي يستخدم عاملا او اكثر لقاء اجر ايا كان نوعه. 
المادة 2
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) يستثنى من تطبيق احكام هذا القانون الفئات التالية: 1- موظفو الحكومة والاشخاص المعنوية العامة الخاضعون لانظمة الخدمة المدنية والعسكرية. 2- خدم المنازل ومن في حكمهم. 3- العمال الذين يستخدمون في اعمال عرضية مؤقتة لا تدخل بطبيعتها فيما يزاوله صاحب العمل وتستغرق اقل من سنة. 4- ضباط السفن البحرية ومهندسوها وملاحوها وغيرهم ممن ينظم عقود استخدامهم قانون خاص. 5- الاشخاص الذين يشتغلون في الاعمال الزراعية فيما عدا: أ- العمال الذين يشتغلون في المؤسسات الزراعية التي تقوم بتصنيع او تسويق منتوجاتها. ب- العمال الذين يقومون بصفة دائمة بتشغيل او اصلاح الآلات الميكانيكية اللازمة للزراعة. ج- العمال الذين يشتغلون بادارة او حراسة الاعمال الزراعية. 6- افراد اسرة صاحب العمل وهم الزوج والزوجة واصوله وفروعه الذين يعولهم فعلا. 
الباب الثاني
في تنظيم عمل الاجانب
المادة 3
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) يحظر على صاحب العمل استخدام عمال غير بحرينيين ما لم يكن حاصلا على تصريح عمل من وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. ولا يستثنى من احكام هذه المادة العمال المذكورون في الفقرات 2-3-4-5-6من المادة (2) من هذا القانون. ويصدر وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية القرارات المنظمة لشروط الحصول على تصاريح العمل للاجانب ومدتها واجراءات تجديدها والرسوم المستحقة عنها وكذلك حالات وقف تجديد التصريح او سحبه قبل انتهاء مدته وحالات الاعفاء من شروط الحصول على التصريح. 
المادة 4
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) يصدر وزير الصحة بالاتفاق مع وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية قرارات بتحديد الاجراءات اللازمة للتثبت من لياقة العامل الاجنبي للعمل من الناحية الصحية وخلوه من الامراض المعدية. ولا يستثنى من احكام هذه المادة العمال المذكورون في الفقرات 2،3،4،5،6 من المادة (2) من هذا القانون. 

المادة 5
الغيت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4 
المادة 6
الغيت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4 
المادة 7
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) يلزم صاحب العمل الذي استقدم العامل الأجنبي بمصاريف اعادة هذا العامل الأجنبي الى الجهة التي يحددها عقد العمل او الجهة التي ابرم فيها عقد العمل، او الجهة التي قدم منها العامل، او الى بلده الذي ينتمي اليه بجنسيته اذا تعذرت عودته الى احدى الجهات السابقة، وذلك بعد انتهاء العمل او انتهاء العقد او وقف تجديد تصريح عمل العامل الأجنبي او سحبه قبل انتهاء مدته طبقا للمادة 3 من هذا القانون والقرارات الوزارية الصادرة تنفيذا لها. واذا التحق العامل الأجنبي بخدمة صاحب عمل آخر كان هذا الأخير ملزما بمصاريف اعادة العامل في الحالات المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة. وتسري احكام هذه المادة على العمال المنصوص عليهم في الفقرات 2، 3، 4، 5، 6 من المادة (2) من هذا القانون. 
الباب الثالث
في تنظيم وتشغيل العمال الوطنيين
المادة 8
لكل مواطن قادر على العمل وراغب فيه ان يتقدم لقيد اسمه بوزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية مع بيان سنه ومهنته ومؤهلاته واعماله السابقة، وعلى هذه الوزارة قيد تلك الطلبات بارقام مسلسلة فور ورودها واعطاء الطالب شهادة بحصول القيد دون مقابل. وتحدد البيانات التي يجب ان تتضمنها الشهادة المشار اليها بقرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
المادة 9
الغيت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4 
المادة 10
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) على وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ترشيح المقيدين لديها للوظائف والأعمال التي تناسبهم وتتفق مع سنهم وكفاءتهم الفنية. ويراعى ان يتم ذلك تدريجيا وفقا لخطة يتم الاتفاق عليها بين وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية والوزارة المعنية. ويصدر بنظام الترشيح قرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
المادة 11
الغيت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4 
المادة 12
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) على كل صاحب عمل ان يرسل الى وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية اية بيانات عن توقع تخفيض قوة العمل مرة كل سنة على الأقل. 
المادة 13
على كل صاحب عمل ان يراعي عند استخدام اي عامل وجوب منح الافضلية للوطني اولا ثم لغيره من العرب ثانيا وذلك كلما وجد الوطني او العربي وكان صالحا لاداء العمل الخاص الذي يستخدم فيه. وفي حالة زيادة عدد العمال عن حاجة العمل يجب الاستغناء عن غير العربي قبل العربي او الوطني وعن العربي قبل الوطني وذلك كلما كان الوطني او العربي صالحا لاداء العمل. 
المادة 14
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) يجوز انشاء مكاتب استخدام اهلية لتوفير فرص العمل لطالب العمل من المواطنين بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ويكون الترخيص لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد. ولا يجوز لمكاتب الاستخدام الأهلية المرخص لها ان تطلب او ان تقبل من اي عامل سواء كان ذلك قبل قبوله في العمل او بعده اية عمولة او مكافأة مالية او مصاريف مقابل حصول العامل على العمل. ويعتبر العمال المقدمون من مكاتب الاستخدام الأهلية فور التحاقهم بالعمل عمالا لدى صاحب العمل لهم كافة الحقوق التي لعمال المنشأة العاملين فيها وتكون العلاقة بينهم وبين صاحب العمل مباشرة بدون اي تدخل من مكتب الاستخدام الأهلي الذي تنتهي مهمته وعلاقته بهم فور تقديمهم لصاحب العمل والتحاقهم بخدمته. وتحدد بقرارات من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية شروط الترخيص بانشاء مكاتب الاستخدام الأهلية والرسوم المستحقة عن هذا الترخيص ورسوم تجديده والقواعد والاجراءات التي تتبعها هذه المكاتب. 
المادة 15
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) لصاحب العمل ان يعهد الى متعهد بتوريد عمال اجانب له وذلك وفقا للشروط والاوضاع وبعد سداد الرسوم التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. ويقصد بمتعهد توريد العمال في تطبيق احكام هذه المادة كل شخص يقوم بتوريد عامل او جماعة من العمال الأجانب لاحد اصحاب الاعمال ولا يجوز له بمزاولة عمله الا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية، ويكون الترخيص لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد كما لا يجوز لصاحب العمل ان يتعاقد مع المتعهد الا اذا كان حاصلا على ترخيص ساري المفعول . ويعتبر العمال المقدمون من متعهدي توريد العمال فور التحاقهم بالعمل عمالا لدى صاحب العمل لهم كافة الحقوق التي لعمال المنشأة العاملين فيها وتكون العلاقة بينهم وبين صاحب العمل مباشرة بدون اي تدخل من متعهد توريد العمال الذي تنتهي مهمته وعلاقته بهم فور تقديمهم لصاحب العمل والتحاقهم بخدمته. ويجب ان يكون العقد بين صاحب العمل ومتعهد توريد العمال ثابتا بالكتابة ويبين فيه نوع العمل وفئات اجور العمال والزام صاحب العمل بأدائها لهم مباشرة ومدة العمل على وجه التقريب والبلاد التي قدم العمال منها. ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل او ممثليه او متعهد توريد العمال ان يتقاضى اي مبلغ من العامل مقابل تشغيله او استبقائه في عمله. 
المادة 16
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) تستثنى من احكام هذا الباب الوظائف الرئيسية التي يعتبر شاغلوها وكلاء مفوضين عن اصحاب الأعمال في ممارسة سلطاتهم. 
الباب الرابع
في تنظيم تشغيل العاجزين المؤهلين مهنياً
المادة 17
يقصد بالعاجز كل شخص نقصت قدرته فعلا عن اداء عمل مناسب والاستقرار فيه نتيجة لعاهة بدنية او عقلية. 
المادة 18
يقصد بالتأهيل المهني الخدمات التي تقدم للعاجز لتمكينه من استعادة قدرته على مباشرة عمله الاصلي او اي عمل اخر مناسب لحالته. 
المادة 19
يصدر وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بالاتفاق مع الوزارات المختصة والمجلس الاعلى للتدريب المهني القرارات اللازمة لانشاء وتحديد وتنظيم المعاهد اللازمة لتوفير خدمات التأهيل المهني للعاجزين وتمنح هذه المعاهد للعاجز الذي تم تأهيله مهنيا شهادة تثبت ذلك تحدد بياناتها بقرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
المادة 20
لكل عاجز تم تأهيله ان يطلب بناء على شهادة تأهيله قيد اسمه في وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية وعلى هذه الوزارة قيد اسمه في سجل خاص واعطاؤه دون مقابل شهادة دالة على تسجيله موضحا بها المهنة او الاعمال التي تم تأهيله لها وتلك التي يمكنه مزاولتها. وتحدد البيانات التي يجب ان تتضمنها الشهادة المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة بقرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
المادة 21
على اصحاب الاعمال الذين يستخدمون مائة عامل فاكثر سواء كانوا يشتغلون في مكان واحد او في اماكن متفرقة استخدام من ترشحهم وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية من واقع سجل قيد الذين تم تأهيلهم وذك في حدود 2% من مجموع عدد عمالهم. ويجوز شغل هذه النسبة باستخدام العاجزين من غير طريق الترشيح من تلك الوزارة بشرط حصول القيد المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة. ويكون تعيين العاجزين في المهن التي تم تأهيلهم لها او الاعمال الاخرى التي يستطيع العاجز ان يؤديها والمبينة في شهادة القيد. ويعفى الحاصلون على شهادة التأهيل المهني من شروط اللياقة الصحية ان وجدت وذلك بالنسبة لحالة العجز المبينة في تلك الشهادة. 
المادة 22
يجوز لوزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ان يصدر قرارا يحدد فيه الوظائف والاعمال الحكومية التي يكون للعاجزين المؤهلين اولوية التعيين فيها، ويسري هذا الحكم على اجهزة الحكومة والمؤسسات والهيئات العامة والبلدية. ويكون للعاجزين المؤهلين الاولوية في الاشتغال في الوظائف والاعمال الشاغرة في الحدود المبينة بالمادتين (21) ، (25) من هذا القانون. 
المادة 23
يتمتع العاجزون الذين يتم تشغيلهم طبقا لاحكام هذا الباب بجميع الحقوق المقررة لعمال المنشأة التي يعملون فيها . 
المادة 24
تعد المنشآت التي تنطبق عليها احكام هذا الباب سجلا خاصا لقيد العاجزين العاملين لديها يشتمل على البيانات الواردة في شهادة التأهيل وعليها اخطار وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية في يناير من كل عام ببيان بعدد الوظائف والاعمال التي يشغلها العاجزون والاجر الذي يتقاضاه كل منهم وذلك على الانموذج الذي تعده الوزارة. 
المادة 25
اذا اصيب اي عامل اصابة عمل تنج عنها عجز لا يمنعه من اداء عمل اخر غير عمله السابق وجب على صاحب العمل الذي وقعت اصابة العامل بسبب العمل عنده، توظيفه في العمل المناسب بالاجر المحدد لهذا العمل وذلك في حدود نسبة 5% من مجموع عماله. ولا يخل ذلك بما يستحقه هذا العامل من مستحقاته عن اصابته طبقا لاحكام هذا القانون واحكام قانون التأمين الاجتماعي. 
الباب الخامس
في التلمذة المهنية
المادة 26
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) يعتبر تلميذا مهنيا كل شخص يتعاقد مع منشأة للعمل لديها بقصد تعلم مهنة او صناعة خلال مدة محددة يلتزم اثناءها التلميذ المهني بالعمل لديها تحت اشراف صاحب العمل مقابل اجر او مكافأة. وفيما لم يرد به نص خاص في هذا الباب تسري على عقد التلمذة المهنية احكام هذا القانون. 
المادة 27
يجب ان يكون عقد التلمذة المهنية كتابيا ومحررا باللغة العربية ومن ثلاث نسخ يحتفظ كل من الطرفين بواحدة منها وتودع الثالثة خلال اسبوع من تاريخ توقيع العقد في وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ويحدد في العقد المهنة ومدة تعلمها ومراحلها المتتابعة والمكافأة او الاجر بصورة متدرجة في كل مرحلة من مراحل التعليم على الا يقل في المرحلة الاخيرة عن الحد الادنى للاجر المقرر لعمل مماثل. ولا يجوز بأي حال من الاحوال تحديد الاجر او المكافأة على اساس القطعة او الانتاج. 
المادة 28
يصدر بتحديد المهن الخاضعة للتلمذة والشروط الواجب توافرها في التلمذة وقواعد تعليمه وما يجب ان يراعى بالنسبة له ولنوع العمل وطريقة التعليم وتحديد مدة التلمذة ومراحلها والبرامج الدراسية النظرية والعملية ونظام الاختبار والشهادات التي تعطى في هذا الشأن وما يجب ان يدون فيها من بيانات - قرارات من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بعد موافقة المجلس الاعلى للتدريب المهني. 
المادة 29
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل ان يكلف التلميذ باي عمل خارج عن برنامج دراسته وعليه ان يخبر وليه او وصيه بالاخطاء الشديدة التي يرتكبها وبايام انقطاعه عن العمل بدون عذر مقبول. 
المادة 30
لصاحب العمل ان ينهي عقد التلمذة اذا ثبت لديه اخلال التلميذ بواجباته المترتبة على العقد او ثبت من تقرير الدورية عنه عدم استعداده للتعليم. كما يجوز ايضا للتلميذ انهاء العقد وعلى الراغب في ذلك اخطار الطرف الاخر برغبته قبل ثلاثة ايام على الاقل. 
المادة 31
يجوز لوزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ان يلزم بعض المنشآت بقبول : 1- عدد ونسبة معينة من التلاميذ المهنيين وفقا للشروط والمدد والاوضاع التي يحددها القرار الصادر تنفيذا للمادة (28) من هذا القانون. 2- عدد ونسبة معينة من طلاب المدارس الصناعية والمهنية وخريجيها بغية التدريب واستكمال الخبرة العملية وذلك وفق الشروط والاوضاع والمدد والاجور التي يحددها اتفاق يعقد بين الوزارة وبين ادارة المنشأة المعنية. 
الباب السادس
في التدريب المهني
المادة 32
يقصد بالتدريب المهني الوسائل والبرامج العملية والنظرية التي تهيئ للعمال فرصة تطوير معلوماتهم ومهاراتهم بقصد الارتقاء بمستوى الكفاية الانتاجية لهم او لتوفير امكانيات اعدادهم لمهنة معينة او تحولهم من مهنة الى اخرى ويتم هذا التدريب اما داخل المنشآت او في المعاهد والمراكز التي تخصص لهذا الغرض. 
المادة 33
(1) يحدد وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بقرار منه - بعد موافقة المجلس الاعلى للتدريب المهني - الشروط والاوضاع التي تتبع في التوجيه والتدريب المهني وله تبعا لمقتضيات كل مهنة او صناعة ان يبين الحد الادنى والاقصى لمدة التدريب المهني والبرامج الدراسية النظرية والعملية ونظام الاختبار والشهادات التي تعطى في هذا الشأن والبيانات التي تدون بها. ويجوز ان يتضمن هذا القرار الزام منشأة او اكثر بان تقوم بتدريب العمال بها في مراكز او معاهد منشأة اخرى اذا لم يكن للمنشأة الاولى مركز او معهد للتدريب. 
المادة 34
لوزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بعد موافقة المجلس الاعلى للتدريب المهني ان يصدر قرارا بانشاء وتنظيم المعاهد او المراكز اللازمة للتدريب المهني في بعض المنشآت وذلك لرفع مستوى الكفاية الانتاجية للعمال وامداد المنشآت باحتياجاتها من الفنيين. ويجوز للمنشأة الاتفاق مع غيرها من المنشآت بعد موافقة المجلس الاعلى للتدريب المهني على تأسيس مراكز مشتركة للتدريب. 
المادة 35
لوزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ان يصدر قرارا بعد موافقة المجلس الاعلى للتدريب المهني بالزام بعض المنشآت بقبول عدد من العمال لتدريبهم وذلك بالشروط التي تحدد بالقرار. 
المادة 36
تلتزم المنشأة الخاضعة لاحكام هذا الباب بان تؤدي الى العامل اجره كاملا عن فترة تدريبه سواء داخل المنشأة او خارجها. 
المادة 37
يلتزم العامل الذي تم تدريبه بواسطة المنشأة التي يعمل بها بان يقضى في خدمتها المدة التي يحددها قرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية فاذا اخل العامل بهذا الالتزام كان للمنشأة ان تسترد منه المصروفات الجارية التي تحملتها في سبيل تدريبه بنسبة ما تبقى من مدة الالتزام. 
37 مكرر
(كما اضيفت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 6 أكتوبر 1993) يصدر وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بعد موافقة المجلس الاعلى للتدريب المهني قرارا يتضمن جداول التصنيف والتوصيف المهني تكون اساسا في تنظيم عمليات الاستخدام والتدريب. وعلى اصحاب الاعمال الالتزام بهذه الجداول عند تحديد مسميات وواجبات المهن في المنشآت المختلفة. 
الباب السابع
في العقد
المادة 38
عقد العمل هو عقد بين صاحب عمل وعامل يتعهد الاخير بموجبه ان يعمل تحت ادارة صاحب عمل او اشرافه مقابل اجر ويتضمن شروط العمل المتفق عليها بينهما وذلك لمدة محددة او غير محددة او من اجل القيام بعمل معين. 
المادة 39
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) يكون عقد العمل ثابتا بالكتابة بصرف النظر عن جنسية العامل ويحرر العقد من نسختين تسلم احداهما للعامل والأخرى لصاحب العمل فاذا لم يوجد عقد مكتوب جاز اثبات كافة شروطه بجميع طرق الاثبات القانونية. ويجب ان يتضمن عقد العمل على الاخص البيانات الآتية : 1- اسم صاحب العمل وعنوان محل العمل 2- اسم العامل ومؤهله وجنسيته ومهنته ومحل اقامته وما يلزم لاثبات شخصيته 3- تاريخ التعيين 4- طبيعة ونوع ومكان العمل محل التعاقد 5- مدة العقد اذا كان محدد المدة. 6- الاجر المتفق عليه وطريقة وموعد ادائه وكذلك سائر عناصر الاجر من المزايا النقدية والعينية المتفق عليها. 7- اية شروط خاصة يتفق عليها الطرفان ويعطى العامل ايصالا بما يكون قد اودعه لدى صاحب العمل من اوراق او شهادات. 
المادة 40
تحرر جميع العقود باللغة العربية وكذلك المراسلات والتعميمات والنشرات واللوائح التي يصدرها صاحب العمل لعماله. ويجوز اضافة ترجمة لها باحدى اللغات الاخرى مع اعتبار النص هو النص القانوني المعتمد عند وقوع اي خلاف. 
المادة 41
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) اذا تضمن عقد العمل تعيين العامل تحت شرط التجربة وجب الا تزيد فترة التجربة على ثلاثة اشهر ولا يجوز اثبات شرط التجربة او مدته الا بإدراجه في عقد العمل او بإقرار كتابي من العامل. ومع ذلك يجوز تعيين العامل تحت شرط التجربة لمدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر في المهن التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. ويجوز لأي من الطرفين انهاء عقد العمل خلال فترة التجربة اذا تبين له عدم ملاءمة الاستمرار في التعاقد بعد اشعار الطرف الآخر ليوم واحد. ولا يجوز تعيين العامل تحت شرط التجربة اكثر من مرة واحدة عند صاحب عمل واحد. 
المادة 42
كل شخص اهل لابرام عقد العمل ما لم تسلب اهليته او يحد منها بحكم قانون العقود لعام 1969 والقواعد العامة المعمول بها. ويجوز للقاصر الذي بلغ السابعة من عمره ان يبرم عقد عمل باعتباره صاحب عمل عن طريق الوالي او الوصي والا كان العقد قابلا للابطال لمصلحة القاصر. ويزول حق التمسك بالبطلان اذا اجاز القاصر العقد بعد بلوغه سن الرشد او اذا صدرت الاجازة من وليه او من المحكمة بحسب الاحوال. واذا اذن للقاصر بادارة امواله يجوز له ان يبرم بنفسه عقد العمل باعتباره صاحب عمل لاداء الاعمال المتعلقة بهذه الادارة او بادارة ماله الذي كسبه من ماله الخاص. وليس للقاصر الذي بلغ من العمر اربع عشرة سنة ولم يبلغ ست عشرة سنة حق التعاقد مع صاحب العمل باعتباره حدثا دون اذن الولي او الوصي والا كان العقد باطلا. ويجوز للقاصر الذي بلغ من العمر 16 سنة ان يبرم عقد العمل باعتباره عاملا وللمحكمة بناء على طلب الولي او الوصي او ذي شأن انهاء العقد رعاية لمصلحة القاصر او لمستقبله او لمصلحة اخرى ظاهرة. 
المادة 43
في حالتي ابطال عقد العمل وبطلانه طبقا لاحكام قانون العقود لعام 1969 والقواعد العامة المعمول بها يعاد المتعاقدان الى الحالة التي كانا عليها قبل العقد اذا لم يكن قد بدئ في تنفيذه والا التزم المتعاقدان بتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون ما لم تكن هذه الاحكام تستلزم بطبيعتها صحة عقد العمل. ويجوز الحكم للعامل بتعويض معادل للعمل الذي قام به ما لم يكن العمل موضوع العقد مخالفا للنظام العام او الآداب. 
المادة 44
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) لا يجوز لصاحب عمل يستخدم عمالا اجانب ان يمنحهم اجورا ومكافآت تزيد على ما يعطيه العمال البحرينيين عندما تتساوى كفاءاتهم ومقدرتهم الفنية ومؤهلاتهم العلمية الا في الحدود التي تقتضيها الحاجة الى اجتذاب العمال الأجانب. 
المادة 45
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) لصاحب العمل تكليف العامل بعمل غير متفق عليه اذا اقتضت مصلحة العمل ذلك وبشرط الا يكون الغرض من التكليف الاساءة للعامل. 
المادة 46
الغيت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4 
المادة 47
الغيت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4 
المادة 48
يجب على العامل : 1- ان يؤدي العمل بنفسه وان يبذل في تأديته من العناية ما يبذله الشخص المعتاد. 2- ان يأتمر باوامر صاحب العمل الخاصة بتنفيذ العمل المتفق عليه او العمل الذي يدخل في وظيفة العامل اذا لم يكن في هذه الاوامر ما يخالف العقد او القانون او الآداب ولم يكن في اطاعتها ما يعرضه للخطر، وذلك مع مراعاة احكام المادة (45) من هذا القانون. 3- ان يحرص على وسائل الانتاج الموضوعة تحت تصرفه وان يقوم بجميع الاجراءات الضرورية لحفظها وصيانتها. 4- ان يحتفظ باسرار العمل الصناعية والتجارية والزراعية حتى بعد انتهاء العقد. 5- ان يعيد عند انتهاء العقد ما يكون تحت تصرفه من ادوات او مواد غير مستهلكة. 
الباب الثامن
في تشغيل الاحداث
المادة 49
يقصد بالحدث في احكام هذا القانون كل ذكر او انثى بلغ الرابعة عشرة من عمره ولم يتجاوز السادسة عشرة. 
المادة 50
يحظر تشغيل من يقل سنهم عن اربع عشرة سنة من الجنسين. 
المادة 51
لا يجوز تشغيل الاحداث بين 14 الى 16 سنة الا بالشروط الآتية ومع مراعاة احكام المادة (42) من هذا القانون. 1- الحصول على تصريح من وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 2- توقيع الكشف الطبي عليهم قبل التحاقهم بالعمل للتأكد من لياقتهم الصحية وتوقيع الكشف الطبي عليهم بعد ذلك بصفة دورية، ويثبت ذلك بشهادة يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الصحة بالاتفاق مع وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 3- ان يكون تشغيلهم في غير الصناعات والمهن الخطرة والمضرة بالصحة التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الصحة بالاتفاق مع وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
المادة 52
لا يجوز تشغيل الاحداث اثناء فترة الليل بين غروب الشمس وشروقها بحيث لا تقل عن احدى عشرة ساعة. 
المادة 53
لا يجوز تشغيل الاحداث تشغيلا فعليا مدة تزيد على ست ساعات في اليوم الواحد. لا يجوز ابقاؤهم في مكان العمل اكثر من سبع ساعات متصلة ويجب ان تتخلل ساعات العمل فترة او اكثر للراحة وتناول الطعام لا تقل في مجموعتها عن ساعة، وتحدد هذه الفترة او الفترات بحيث لا يشتغلون اكثر من اربع ساعات متوالية. 
المادة 54
لا يجوز تكليف الاحداث بالعمل ساعات اضافية مهما كانت الاحوال او ابقاؤهم في محل العمل بعد المواعيد المقررة لهم ولا تشغيلهم في ايام الراحة، وبصفة عامة لا تسري في شانهم الاستثناءات الواردة بشان ساعات العمل والاجازات. ولا يجوز باي حال من الاحوال تحديد الاجر على اساس القطعة او الانتاج. 
المادة 55
لا يجوز ان تقل الاجازة السنوية للاحداث عن شهر كامل ولا يجوز للحدث ان يتنازل عن اي من اجازته او تأجيل القيام بها. 
المادة 56
يجب على المنشاة في حالة تشغيلها لحدث او اكثر: 1- ان تضع في محل العمل وبشكل ظاهر نسخة من الاحكام الخاصة بتشغيل الاحداث. 2- ان تحتفظ بسجل دائم للاحداث يبين فيه اسماؤهم وسنهم وتاريخ استخدامهم والاعمال المسندة اليهم. 3- ان تضع في محل العمل وبشكل ظاهر كشفا موضحا به ساعات العمل وفترات الراحة. 4- ان تبلغ مقدما وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية اسماء الاشخاص الذين تستخدمهم لمراقبة عملهم. 
المادة 57
يجوز لوزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ان يصدر قرارا باية تنظيمات اخرى بشان تشغيل الاحداث وظروف عملهم. 
المادة 58
يستثنى من تطبيق احكام هذا الباب الاحداث الذين يشتغلون في وسط عائلي ولا يعمل فيه سوى افراد الاسرة الواحدة، تحت اشراف الاب والام او الزوج او الاخ او الاخت او العم او الخال او الجد. 
الباب التاسع
في تشغيل النساء
المادة 59
لا يجوز تشغيل النساء ليلا فيما بين الساعة الثامنة مساء والسابعة صباحا، ويستثنى من ذلك دور العلاج والمنشآت الاخرى التي يصدر بشان العمل بها قرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
المادة 60
يحظر تشغيل النساء في الصناعات او المهن الخطرة والمضرة بصحتهن وصحة الجنين التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الصحة بالاتفاق مع وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
المادة 61
يجوز للعاملة ان تحصل على اجازة وضع باجر كامل لا تخصم من اجازتها السنوية مدتها خمسة واربعون يوما تشمل المدة التي تسبق الوضع او التي تليه بشرط ان تقدم شهادة طبية معتمدة من وزير الصحة مبينا فيها التاريخ الذي يرجع حصول وضعها فيه. ويجوز لها ان تحصل على اجازة بدون اجر مدتها خمسة عشر يوما علاوة على الاجازة السابقة. 
المادة 62
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) في خلال السنتين التاليتين لتاريخ الوضع يحق للعاملة عند عودتها لمزاولة عملها بعد اجازة الوضع ان تأخذ بقصد ارضاع مولودها الجديد فترة للاستراحة او فترتين لا تزيد بمجموعها على الساعة في اليوم الواحد وذلك علاوة على فترات الراحة الممنوحة لجميع العمال. ولصاحب العمل بعد كل ستة شهور من تاريخ الوضع ان يطلب من العاملة تقديم شهادة طبية معتمدة من المركز الصحي التابع له محل اقامتها يبين بها استمرارها في ارضاع مولودها فاذا لم تقدمها خلال شهرين من تاريخ طلبها من صاحب العمل سقط حقها في فترة الاستراحة للرضاعة. ويحدد صاحب العمل بمراعاة ظروف العاملة ومصلحة العمل فترة راحة الرضاعة المشار اليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة. 
المادة 63
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل فصل العاملة بسبب الزواج او اثناء تمتعها باجازة الحمل والولادة. ويصدر وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية قرارا بالمهن والاعمال التي يجوز فيها لصاحب العمل تغيير مهنة العاملة بسبب الزواج. 
المادة 64
يسقط حق العاملة فيما تستحقه وفقا لاحكام هذا الباب اذا اثبت انها عملت لدى اي صاحب عمل اخر اثناء مدة اجازتها المصرح بها. ولصاحب العمل الاصلي في هذه الحالة ان يحرمها من اجرها عن مدة الاجازة او ان يسترد منها ما اداه لها. 
المادة 65
يجوز لوزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ان يصدر قرار باية تنظيمات اخرى بشأن تشغيل النساء وبظروف عملهن. 
الباب العاشر
في الاجور
المادة 66
الاجر هو كل ما يعطى للعامل مقابل عمله بموجب عقد عمل مكتوب او غير مكتوب مهما كان نوع الاجر سواء كان نقدا او عينا مضافا اليه جميع الزيادات والعلاوات ايا كان نوعها- ان وجدت- وعلى الاخص ما يلي: 1- العمالة التي تعطى للمندوبين الجوابين والممثلين التجاريين. 2- الامتيازات العينية. 3- الزيادات والعلاوات التي تصرف لهم بسبب غلاء المعيشة او اعباء العائلة. 4- كل منحة تعطى للعامل علاوة على الاجر وما يصرف له جزاء امانته او كفاءته وما شابه ذلك اذا كانت هذه المبالغ مقررة في عقود العمل او الانظمة الاساسية للمنشآت او جرى العرف بمنحها حتى اصبح العمال يعتبرونها جزءا من الاجر. ولا يلحق بالاجر ما يعطى على سبيل الاكرامية الا اذا جرى العرف بدفعها وكانت لها قواعد تسمح بضبطها. 
المادة 67
يراعى في حساب حقوق العمال طبقا لاحكام هذا القانون الاجر الاساسي الاخير للعامل مضافا اليه علاوة وغلاء المعيشة وعلاوة اعباء العائلة وذلك في المنشآت التي تضع لعمالها جدولا للاجور يمنحون بمقتضاه علاوات دورية. وفي غير هذه الحالات يتخذ مجموع الاجر النقدي الاخير الذي يصرف للعامل بصفة دورية ومنتظمة اساسا لحساب الاجور. فان كان العمال يتقاضون اجورهم بالقطعة او الانتاج يكن التقدير في كلتا الحالتين السابقتين على اساس متوسط ما تناوله من ايام العمل الفعلية في الثلاثة شهور الاخيرة. 
المادة 68
يجوز تقدير الاجور بالساعة او باليوم او بالاسبوع او بالشهر او بالقطعة او بالانتاج ولا يعتبر ان الاجر بالقطعة او بالانتاج الا اذا اتفق على ذلك صراحة في عقد العمل. وتؤدى الاجور في احد ايام العمل وفي مكانه بالعملة القانونية المتداولة مع مراعاة الاحكام الآتية: 1- العمال المعينون باجر شهري تؤدى اجورهم مرة على الاقل كل شهر. 2- العمال المعينون بالساعة او باليوم او باجر اسبوعي او بالقطعة او بالانتاج تؤدى اجورهم مرة على الاقل كل اسبوعين. 3- لا يجوز لصاحب العمل ان ينقل عاملا بالاجر الشهري الى فئة -المياومة- او بالاجر الاسبوعي او القطعة او الانتاج بغير موافقته على ذلك ومع عدم الاخلال بحقوقه السابقة على النقل. 
المادة 69
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) يكون اثبات الوفاء للعمال بالأجر المستحق لهم ايا كانت قيمته او طبيعته بكافة طرق الاثبات القانونية. وعلى صاحب العمل تمكين العامل من التعرف على تفاصيل حساب اجره، والتأكد من دقة هذا الحساب كلما اقتضى الأمر ذلك. 
المادة 70
اذا لم تنص عقود العمل او لوائح النظام الاساسي على الاجر الذي يلتزم به صاحب العمل اخذ بالاجر المقدر لعمل من ذات النوع ان وجد والا قدر الاجر طبقا لعرف المهنة وعرف الجهة التي يؤدى فيها العمل، فان لم يوجد عرف تولى القاضي تقدير الاجر وفقا لمقتضيات العدالة. ويتبع ذلك ايضا في تحديد نوع الخدمة الواجب على العامل اداؤها. 
المادة 71
اذا حضر العامل لمزاولة عمله في الفترة اليومية التي يلزمه بها عقد العمل او اعلن انه مستعد لمزاولة عمله في هذه الفترة ولم يمنعه عن العمل الا سبب راجع الى صاحب العمل كان له الحق في اجر ذلك اليوم. 
المادة 72
اذا انتهت علاقة العمل ادى للعامل اجره وكافة المبالغ المستحقة له فورا الا اذا كان العامل قد ترك العمل من تلقاء نفسه فيجب في هذه الحالة على صاحب العمل اداء اجر العامل وجميع مستحقاته في مدة لا تتجاوز سبعة ايام من تاريخ ترك العمل. 
المادة 73
لا يجوز الزام العامل بشراء اغذية او سلع معينة من محال معينة او مما ينتجه صاحب العمل. 
المادة 74
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) لا يجوز لصاحب العمل ان يقتطع من اجر العامل اكثر من 10% وفاء لما يكون قد اقرضه من مال اثناء سريان العقد، ولا ان يتقاضى عن هذه القروض اية فائدة. ويسري هذا الحكم على الأجور المدفوعة مقدما. ويجوز بالنسبة لقروض بناء المساكن زيادة نسبة الاقتطاع بما لا يزيد على 25% من الأجر على ان يسبق تقديم القرض اقرار العامل كتابة بموافقته على اجراء الاقتطاع من اجره في حدود هذه النسبة. ولصاحب العمل اضافة مبلغ اجمالي الى قيمة القرض الممنوح للعامل وذلك لتغطية المصاريف الادارية. واذا ترك العامل عمله قبل سداد القرض المستحق عليه كان لصاحب العمل اتخاذ كافة الاجراءات القانونية اللازمة بما فيها اجراء المقاصة بين ما اقترضه العامل وبين ما هو مستحق له من مبالغ لدى صاحب العمل. 
المادة 75
لا يجوز الحجز على الاجر المستحق للعامل او النزول عن اي جزء منه الا في حدود 25% وذلك لدين نفقة او دين المأكل والملبس والديون الاخرى وعند التزاحم يبدأ بخصم دين النفقة في حدود الثمن والباقي للديون الاخرى، وتسري احكام هذه المادة والمادة (74) على جميع المبالغ المستحقة للعامل طبقا للمادتين (66)، (111) من هذا القانون. 
المادة 76
اذا تسبب عامل في فقد او اتلاف او تدمير مهمات او آلات او منتجات تملكها المنشأة او كانت في عهدتها وكان ذلك ناشئا عن خطأ من العامل، وجب ان يتحمل المبلغ اللازم نظير ذلك. وللمنشأة ان تبدأ باقتطاع المبلغ المذكور من اجر العامل على الا يزيد ما يقتطع لهذا الغرض على اجر خمسة ايام من كل شهر. ويجوز للعامل ان يتظلم من تقدير المنشأة امام المحكمة الكبرى المدنية خلال شهر واحد من تاريخ علم العامل بالتقدير. فاذا لم يقض للمنشأة بالمبلغ الذي قدرته او قضى لها باقل منه وجب عليها رد ما اقتطع بدون وجه حق خلال سبعة ايام من تاريخ صدور الحكم نهائيا. ولا يجوز للمنشأة ان تستوفي حقها وفقا لحكم هذه المادة بطريق الاقتطاع اذا تجاوزت قيمة ما تسبب العامل في اتلافه قيمة اجر شهرين. 
المادة 77
يكون تحديد الحد الادنى للاجور بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
الباب الحادي عشر
في ساعات العمل والاجازات
المادة 78
لا يجوز تشغيل العامل اكثر من ثماني ساعات يوميا او ثمان واربعين ساعة في الاسبوع الا في الحالات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. كما لا يجوز تشغيل العامل في شهر رمضان اكثر من ست ساعات يوميا او 36 ساعة في الاسبوع وذلك فيما عدا الحالات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. ولا يجوز تشغيل العامل اكثر من ست ساعات متتالية دون ان يعقبها فترة راحة او تناول الطعام لا تقل عن نصف ساعة، ولا تحسب فترات الراحة ضمن ساعات العمل. ولوزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ان يحدد بقرار يصدره الحالات او الاعمال التي يتحتم- لاسباب فنية او لظروف التشغيل- استمرار العمل فيها دون فترة راحة مع التزام صاحب العمل بالتصريح للعمال بتناول المشروبات او الاطعمة الخفيفة او بالراحة بطريقة تنظمها ادارة المنشاة اثناء العمل. ويجب تنظيم ساعات العمل وفترات الراحة بحيث لا يتواجد العامل في مكان العمل اكثر من احدى عشرة ساعة في اليوم الواحد محسوبة من وقت دخول مكان العمل والانصراف عنه. ويستثنى من حكم الفقرة السابقة العمال المشتغلون في اعمال متقطعة بطبيعتها والتي يحددها وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بقرار منه. ولوزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ان يصدر قرار بتحديد قواعد خاصة لساعات العمل اليومية في بعض المهن او بعض فئات من العمال اذا تطلبت ذلك ظروف العمل وطبيعته. 
المادة 79
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) يجوز تشغيل العامل ساعات اضافية اذا اقتضت مصلحة العمل ذلك على الا تزيد ساعات العمل الأصلية والاضافية على ستين ساعة في الأسبوع ما لم ترخص وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بمدة اطول. ويمنح العامل اجرا عن كل ساعة اضافية يوازي الأجر الذي يستحقه مضافا اليه 25% على الأقل عن ساعات العمل النهارية و 50% على الأقل عن ساعات العمل الليلية التي تبدأ من السابعة مساء وحتى السابعة صباحا على ان تؤدى اجور هذه الساعات طبقا لما نصت عليه المادة (68) من هذا القانون. 
المادة 80
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) يعتبر يوم الجمعة يوم راحة باجر كامل ويجوز لصاحب العمل ان يستبدل هذا اليوم لبعض عماله اي يوم من ايام الاسبوع على الا تزيد ايام العمل في الاسبوع على ستة ايام. ولصاحب العمل منح العامل راحة اسبوعية بأجر كامل لمدة تزيد على 24 ساعة متتالية على الا تزيد ساعات العمل في الأسبوع على 48 ساعة. ولصاحب العمل تشغيل العامل في يوم راحته الأسبوعية اذا اقتضت ظروف العمل ذلك بأجر اضافي يعادل 150% من اجره العادي او يمنحه اياما اخرى لراحته. ولا يجوز تشغيل العامل يوم الراحة الاسبوعية اكثر من مرتين متتاليتين الا بموافقته على ذلك. 
المادة 81
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) الاجازات الرسمية التي تمنح للعامل بأجر كامل هي: عيد راس السنة الهجرية 1 محرم عيد الاضحى المبارك 10، 11، 12 ذو الحجة عيد الفطر المبارك 1، 2، 3 شوال عيد المولد النبوي الشريف 12 ربيع الأول العيد الوطني 16 ديسمبر عاشوراء 9، 10 محرم عيد راس السنة الميلادية 1 يناير واذا استدعت ظروف العمل تشغيل العامل في احد ايام الاجازات الرسمية يقرر له اجر اضافي يعادل 150% من اجره العادي او يمنح اياما اخرى عوضا عنها. واذا وقع يوم جمعة، او يوم عطلة رسمية، في اي يوم من ايام العطلة المذكورة في هذه المادة، يعوض عنه بيوم آخر. ويلتزم صاحب العمل بأجر العامل في الاجازات الاخرى التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بناء على قرار من مجلس الوزراء. 
المادة 82
للعامل الذي امضى فترة التجربة بنجاح ويثبت مرضه بموجب شهادة الطبيب الذي يعينه صاحب العمل او الطبيب المسؤول باحدى المؤسسات الصحية الحكومية الحق في الاجازات المرضية التالية خلال السنة الواحدة: خمسة عشر يوما باجر كامل خمسة عشر يوما بنصف اجر خمسة عشر يوما بدون اجر فاذا وقع خلاف حول تحديد مدة العلاج فان شهادة طبيب المؤسسة الصحية الحكومية هي التي تعتمد في هذا الشان. ويجوز تجميع الاجازات المرضية المستحقة للعامل باجر كامل او جزئي لمدة لا تزيد على (182) يوما. 
المادة 83
اذا جاوزت مدة غياب العامل بسبب المرض الاجازة المرضية المستحقة له جاز خصم مدة الزيادة من اجازته السنوية المستحقة. 
المادة 84
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) لكل عامل امضى في خدمة صاحب العمل سنة كاملة متصلة الحق في الاجازة لمدة لا تقل عن 21 يوما باجر كامل عن كل سنة وتزاد الى مدة لا تقل عن 28 يوما بعد خدمة خمس سنوات متصلة. ويستحق العامل اجازة عن كسور السنة بنسبة المدة التي قضاها في الخدمة. ولا يجوز للعامل النزول عن حقه في الاجازة، او ان يتقاضى عنها بدلا نقديا طبقا لأحكام المادة 86 من هذا القانون. 
المادة 85
(كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) لصاحب العمل حق تحديد موعد الاجازة السنوية، كما يجوز تجزئتها برضى العامل بعد النصف الاول من المدة المحددة لها. ويجوز تأجيل الاجازة السنوية بناء على طلب العامل وبموافقة صاحب العمل لمدة لا تزيد على سنتين وذلك بشرط حصول العامل على اجازة عشرة ايام متتالية في كل عام. 
المادة 86
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) للعامل الحق في الحصول على بدل نقدي يعادل اجره عن ايام الاجازة السنوية المستحقة له بعد مرور فترة السنتين المشار اليها في المادة السابقة او اذا انهى عقد العمل قبل ان يستنفذها وذلك بالنسبة للمدة التي لم يحصل على الاجازة عنها. 
المادة 87
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) للعامل الحق في اجازة باجر كامل على الوجه التالي: 1- ثلاثة ايام في حالة زواجه. 2- ثلاثة ايام في حالة وفاة زوجه او احد اقاربه حتى الدرجة الرابعة. 3- ثلاثة ايام في حالة وفاة احد اقارب زوجه حتى الدرجة الأولى ويوم واحد حتى الدرجة الرابعة. 4- يوم واحد في حالة ولادة ولد له. ويحق لصاحب العمل في هذه الاحوال ان يطلب من العامل الوثائق المؤيدة للحالات المشار اليها. 
المادة 88
للعامل المسلم ان يحصل على اجازة بدون اجر لمدة لا تتجاوز اربعة اسابيع لاداء فريضة الحج مرة واحدة طوال مدة خدمته. ويحدد صاحب العمل عدد العمال الذين يمنحون هذه الاجازة سنويا وفقا لمقتضيات العمل مع مراعاة منح الاولوية للعامل الذي امضى اطول مدة مستمرة في الخدمة كلما سمحت الظروف بذلك. 
المادة 89
لا يجوز للعامل اثناء تمتعه باجازته المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب ان يعمل لدى صاحب عمل اخر. فاذا اثبت صاحب العمل ان العامل قد خالف ذلك فله ان يحرمه من اجره عن مدة الاجازة. 

الباب الثاني عشر
في ظروف العمل
المادة 90
على كل صاحب عمل او من ينوب عنه ان يحيط العامل قبل استخدامه علما بمخاطر مهنته ووسائل الوقاية الواجب عليه اتخاذها، وعليه كذلك ان يتخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لحماية العامل اثناء العمل من الاضرار الصحية واخطار العمل والآلات وان يوفر لهم خدمات وقايتهم من مخاطر العمل واضراره وكذلك وسائل الانقاذ والاطفاء. ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل ان يحمل العمال او يقتطع من اجورهم اي مبلغ لقاء توفير هذه الحماية. 
المادة 91
على العامل الا يرتكب اي فعل او تقصير يقصد به منع تنفيذ التعليمات او اساءة استعمال او الحاق ضرر بالوسائل الموضوعة لحماية صحة وسلامة العمال المشتغلين معه. وعليه ان يستعمل وسائل الوقاية ويتعهد ما بحوزته منها بعناية وان ينفذ التعليمات الموضوعة للمحافظة على صحته ووقايته من الاصابات. 
المادة 92
يصدر وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية القرارات اللازمة لتنظيم اجهزة الامن الصناعي في المنشآت وتحديد وتنظيم الخدمات والاحتياطات اللازمة لحماية العمال اثناء العمل من اخطار العمل والآلات ووسائلها ومستوياتها. وتنظم وسائل الوقاية من امراض المهنة والاحتياطات اللازمة لحماية العمال اثناء العمل وفي المساكن التي يجهزها صاحب العمل لعماله طبقا لما يصدر به قرار من وزير الصحة بالاتفاق مع وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
المادة 93
لوزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية- في حالة امتناع صاحب العمل عن تنفيذ ما اوجبته المادة (90) والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا للمادة (92) في المواعيد التي تحددها له الوزارة او في حالة وجود خطر داهم على صحة العمال او سلامتهم- ان تأمر بغلق المحل كليا او جزئيا او بايقاف ادارة آلة او اكثر حتى تزول اسباب الخطر. وينفذ القرار الصادر بالغلق او الايقاف بالطرق الادارية. وتلتزم المنشاة باداء اجر العمال كاملا اثناء فترة الايقاف او الغلق. 
المادة 94
على صاحب العمل ان يعد صندوقا او اكثر للاسعافات الطبية مزودا بالادوية وغيرها مما يلزم للاسعافات الاولية الطبية. ويصدر وزير الصحة بالاتفاق مع وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية قرارا بما يجب ان يحتويه صندوق الاسعافات الاولية وكمياتها وكذلك تنظيم وسائل حفظها وشروط من يقوم بالاسعافات الطبية اللازمة لهذا الشان. 
المادة 95
تلتزم المنشاة بتوفير الرعاية الصحية الاساسية لعمالها اذا تجاوز عددهم خمسين عاملا وذلك طبقا لما يصدره وزير الصحة بالاتفاق مع وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية من قرارات في هذا الشان. 
المادة 96
على صاحب العمل ان يوفر وسائل الانتقال اللائقة لعماله الذين يشتغلون في مناطق لا تصل اليها وسائل المواصلات العادية. وعلى من يستخدم عمالا في المناطق او المنشآت التي تحدد بقرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ان يوفر وسائل الانتقال اللائقة لعماله. 
المادة 97
على من يستخدم عمالا في المناطق او المنشات التي تعين بقرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ان يوفر لهم التغذية المناسبة وكذلك الماء الصالح للشرب. 
المادة 98
للمجلس الاعلى للخدمات العمالية ان يقرر قيام اصحاب الاعمال بتوفير الخدمات الاجتماعية المختلفة لعمالهم وذلك بمراعاة طبيعة مناطق العمل وظروفها وعدد العمال في كل منشأة على ان يتحمل تكلفتها اصحاب الاعمال بنسبة لا تتجاوز 2% من مجموع اجور عمالهم. 

الباب الثالث عشر
في نظام العمل والجزاءات
المادة 99
يجب على صاحب العمل ان يحتفظ بسجل دائم لعماله يتضمن- كحد ادنى- اسم العامل ومهنته وجنسيته وتاريخ ميلاده ومحل اقامته وحالته الاجتماعية وتاريخ بدء خدمته واجره الحالي واجره عند نهاية الخدمة والجزاءات التي وقعت عليه والاجازات السنوية والمرضية التي حصل عليها وتاريخ انتهاء خدمته واسبابها. والى حين تطبيق قانون التامين الاجتماعي على صاحب العمل ان يثبت بهذا السجل العاهات المصاب بها العامل عند دخوله واصابات العمل التي حدثت له ودرجة العجز المتخلفة عن كل اصابة ان وجدت. وعلى صاحب العمل ان يحتفظ بملف لكل عامل تحتفظ فيه جميع الاوراق والمستندات الخاصة بالعامل، ويحتفظ بهذا الملف لمدة سنة من تاريخ انتهاء خدمة العامل، كما يحتفظ بالسجل لمدة خمس سنين على الاقل من تاريخ انتهاء خدمة العامل ومن اخر قيد في السجل. واذا اقيمت دعوة امام القضاء تتعلق بتطبيق احكام هذا القانون تعين الاحتفاظ بالملف والسجل لمدة سنة من تاريخ الفصل فيها نهائيا. 
المادة 100
على صاحب العمل ان ينظم بطاقة دوام لكل عامل يسلمه صورة منها ويحتفظ بالاخرى وذلك وفقا لقرار يصدره وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
المادة 101
على كل منشأة يعمل لديها عشرة عمال فاكثر ان تضع في مكان ظاهر بها لائحة بالنظام الاساسي للعمل واخرى بالجزاءات وشروط توقيعها. ويشترط لنفاذ لائحة النظام الاساسي ان تودع بوزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية كما يشترط لنفاذ لائحة الجزاءات وما يطرأ عليها من تعديلات ان تعتمد من وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية خلال شهر من تاريخ تقديمها فاذا انقضت تلك المدة دون الاعتراض عليها اصبحت نافذة. وتلتزم المنشاة بلائحة الجزاءات ولا يجوز لها توقيع جزاء على العامل على مخالفة غير واردة فيها. ولوزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ان يصدر بقرار منه نماذج للوائح الجزاءات تبعا لطبيعة العمل ليسترشد بها اصحاب الاعمال في اعداد لوائحهم. 
المادة 102
يراعى في اعداد لوائح الجزاءات وتطبيقها القواعد التالية: 1- ان تحدد اللوائح المخالفات التي تقع من العمال ودرجتها. 2- اتن تتضمن قائمة تصاعدية للجزاءات. 3- الا يوقع اكثر من جزاء واحد للمخالفة الواحدة. 4- الا يوقع الجزاء على العامل لامر ارتكبه خارج مكان العمل الا اذا كان له علاقة بالعمل. 5- الا تزيد الغرامة بشان المخالفة الواحدة على اجر خمسة ايام ولا يزيد ما يقتطع من اجر العامل وفاء للغرامات على اجر خمسة ايام في الشهر الواحد. 6- الا تزيد عقوبة الايقاف عن العمل بشان المخالفة الواحدة على خمسة ايام ولا تزيد مدة الايقاف على خمسة ايام في الشهر. 7- الا يتهم العامل في مخالفة مضى على كشفها اكثر من ثلاثين يوما وذلك في غير المخالفات التي تنطوي على جرائم جنائية فانه لا يجوز اتهام العامل فيها بعد سقوطها جنائيا. 8- الا يعاقب العامل على شيء ارتكبه ومر على تاريخ ثبوته خمسة عشر يوما او موعد دفع الاجور عادة. ويصدر وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية قرارا ببيان العقوبات التأديبية وقواعد واجراءات التأديب. 
المادة 103
يجب قيد الغرامات التي توقع على العمال في سجل خاص مع بيان سبب توقيعها واسم العامل ومقدار اجره وان يفرد لها حساب خاص. ويكون التصرف فيها طبقا لما يصدر به قرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
المادة 104
اذا نسب الى العامل ارتكاب جناية او اية جنحة داخل دائرة العمل جاز لصاحب العمل وقفه من تاريخ ابلاغ الحادث الى السلطة المختصة لحين صدور قرار منها في شانه. فاذا رأت السلطة المختصة عدم تقديم العامل للمحاكمة او قضي ببراءته وجب اعادته الى عمله والا اعتبر عدم اعادته فصلا غير مشروع. واذا ثبت ان اتهام العامل كان بتدبير صاحب العمل او وكيله المسؤول وجب اداء اجره عن مدة الوقف، ويجب على السلطة المختصة او المحكمة- اذا تبين لها هذا- ان تشير اليه في قرارها او حكمها. 
المادة 105
مع مراعاة ما نصت عليه المادة السابقة كل عامل يوقف احتياطيا او يحبس تنفيذا لحكم جنائي يوقف بقوة القانون عن عمله، ويحرم من مرتبه مدة حبسه. ولا تخل احكام الفقرة السابقة بحق صاحب العمل في فسخ عقد العمل اذا توافرت شروط هذا الفسخ. 
الباب الرابع عشر
في انتهاء العقد ومكافأة نهاية الخدمة
المادة 106
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) اذا كان عقد العمل محدد المدة انتهى من تلقاء نفسه بانقضاء مدته، فإذا استمر طرفاه في تنفيذه بعد انقضاء مدته دون اتفاق صريح اعتبر ذلك منهما تجديدا للعقد لمدة غير محددة وبالشروط الواردة فيه. واذا ابرم العقد لتنفيذ عمل معين انتهى بانقضاء العمل المتفق عليه، فاذا كان العمل قابلا بطبيعته ان يتجدد واستمر تنفيذ العقد بعد انتهاء العمل المتفق عليه اعتبر العقد قد تجدد تجديدا ضمنيا المدة اللازمة للقيام بالعمل ذاته مرة اخرى. واذا كان العقد محدد المدة لاكثر من خمس سنوات جاز للعامل بعد انقضاء الخمس سنوات ان ينهيه دون تعويض. 
المادة 107
اذا كان العقد غير محدد المدة جاز لكل من الطرفين انهاؤه بعد اخطار الطرف الاخر كتابة قبل الانهاء بثلاثين يوما بالنسبة الى العمال المعينين باجر شهري وخمسة عشر يوما بالنسبة الى العمال الآخرين. فاذا انهي العقد بغير مراعاة هذه المدة الزم من انهى العقد بان يؤدي الى الطرف الاخر تعويضا مساويا لاجر العامل عن مدة المهلة او الجزء الباقي منها. 
المادة 108
اذا كان انهاء العقد غير المحدد المدة بدون مبرر اعتبر الذي انهاه متعسفا في استعمال حقه والتزم بتعويض الطرف الاخر عما يصيبه من ضرر نتيجة لذلك مع مراعاة العرف الجاري وطبيعة العمل، وبوجه عام جميع الاحوال التي يتحقق معها وقوع الضرر ومع عدم الاخلال باحكام المادتين (107)، (111) من هذا القانون. 
المادة 109
اذا كان العقد محدد المدة وامتنع احد الطرفين عن تنفيذ العقد قبل انتهائه بدون مبرر التزم بتعويض الطرف الاخر ما يصيبه من ضرر نتيجة ذلك. فاذا كان هذا الامتناع من جهة صاحب العمل ولغير الاسباب المنصوص عليها في المادة (113) فانه يكون ملزما بالتعويض عما اصاب العامل من ضرر مع مراعاة العرف الجاري وطبيعة العمل ومدة العقد، وبوجه عام جميع الاحوال التي يتحقق معها وقوع الضرر. اما اذا كان الامتناع عن تنفيذ العقد من جهة العامل ولغير الاسباب الواردة في المادة (115) فان العامل يكون ملزما بتعويض صاحب العمل عن الخسارة التي لحقت به نتيجة انهاء العقد. 
المادة 110
(كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 6 أكتوبر 1993) للعامل الذي يفصل من العمل بغير سبب مشروع ان يطلب تسوية النزاع وديا بينه وبين صاحب العمل ويقدم الطلب الى وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية خلال مدة لا تتجاوز عشرة ايام من تاريخ تسليم صاحب العمل للعامل قرار فصله او اخطاره بذلك بخطاب مسجل او بأية وسيلة اخرى تثبت الاستلام. وعلى وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية فور تقديم الطلب اليها ان تقوم باتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لتسوية النزاع وديا، فاذا لم تتم هذه التسوية تعين عليها ان تحيل الطلب خلال مدة لا تتجاوز اسبوعين من تاريخ تقديمه الى المحكمة الكبرى المدنية للنظر في تعويض العامل ان كان له محل، وتكون الاحالة مشفوعة بمذكرة من خمس نسخ تتضمن ملخصا للنزاع وحجج الطرفين وملاحظات الوزارة وتوصياتها. وعلى كاتب المحكمة ان يقوم خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ وصول الاوراق الى المحكمة بتحديد جلسة لنظر الدعوى في ميعاد لا يتجاوز عشرة ايام من تاريخ الاحالة ويخطر العامل وصاحب العمل بموعد تلك الجلسة ويرفق بكل اخطار صورة من مذكرة وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ويكون الاخطار بخطاب مسجل او بأية طريقة تثبت الاستلام. وعلى المحكمة ان تعرض على الطرفين تسوية النزاع وديا، فاذا لم يتم الاتفاق على ذلك فصلت المحكمة في الموضوع خلال شهر من تاريخ اول جلسة ويقع على صاحب العمل عبء اثبات ان الفصل تم بسبب مشروع. ويجوز للمحكمة الى ان تفصل في دعوى التعويض ان تحكم بحكم غير قابل للطعن بالزام صاحب العمل بأداء تعويض مؤقت للعامل لا يتجاوز اجره عن ثلاثة اشهر يستنزل مما قد يحكم له به، فاذا لم يحكم في الدعوى بتعويض للعامل او كان ما حكم له به يقل عن التعويض المؤقت الزمته برد ما اخذه بغير حق. وتراعي المحكمة في تقدير التعويض العرف الجاري وطبيعة العمل والمدة التي عملها العامل والمدة الباقية من العقد ان كان محدد المدة، وبوجه عام جميع الاحوال التي يتحقق معها وقوع الضرر. 
المادة 111
بالنسبة لطوائف العمال غير المنتفعين باحكام قانون التأمين الاجتماعي يجب على صاحب العمل اذا انهيت علاقة العمل ان يؤدي الى العامل مكافأة عن مدة خدمته تحسب على اساس اجر خمسة عشر يوما عن كل سنة خدمة من السنوات الثلاث الاولى واجر شهر عن كل سنة من السنوات التالية ويستحق العامل المكافأة عن كسور السنة بنسبة المدة التي قاضاها في الخدمة. واذا كان الانهاء من جانب العامل استحق في هذه الحالة ثلث المكافأة اذا كانت مدة خدمته لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات متوالية ولا تزيد عن خمس سنوات ويستحق المكافأة كاملة اذا استقال بعد خمس سنوات وبشرط الا يكون انهاء العقد من جانب العامل وسيلة لتجنب الفصل طبقا لاحكام المادة (113) وعلى ان يخطر العامل صاحب العمل بعزمه على ترك العمل طبقا لاحكام المادة (107) من هذا القانون وللعامل بدلا من هذا الاخطار ان يؤدي لصاحب العمل اجر المدة المساوية لمدة الاخطار. ولا تسري احكام هذه المادة فيما يتعلق بمدة خدمة العمال الاجانب السابقة على العمل بهذا القانون الا في حدود ما هو منصوص عليه في الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة 153 اللاحقة. كما لا تسري احكام هذه المادة فيما يتعلق بمكافأة مدة خدمة العمال البحرينيين السابقة على العمل بهذا القانون الا في حدود ما كان منصوصا عليه في قانون العمل البحريني لعام 1957 وعلى اساس الاجر وقت انقضاء العقد، الا اذا طلب العامل صرف مكافأة مدة الخدمة المستحقة له حتى تاريخ تطبيق قانون التامين الاجتماعي على المنشاة التي يعمل بها، فيجب على صاحب العمل في هذه الحالة ان يؤدي للعامل هذه المكافأة طبقا لاحكام هذه المادة وعلى اساس الاجر عند تطبيق ذلك القانون على المنشاة. 
المادة 112
توزع مكافأة نهاية الخدمة عند انتهاء العقد بوفاة العامل طبقا لقواعد الارث الشرعي. 
المادة 113
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل فصل العامل بدون مكافأة او اخطار او تعويض الا في الحالات الآتية: 1- اذا انتحل العامل شخصية غير صحيحة او قدم شهادة او توصيات مزورة. 2- اذا ارتكب العامل خطأ نشأت عنه خسارة مادية جسيمة لصاحب العمل بشرط ان يبلغ صاحب العمل الجهات المختصة بالحادث خلال 24 ساعة من وقت علمه بوقوعه. 3- اذا لم يراع التعليمات اللازم اتباعها لسلامة العمال والمنشاة رغم انذاره كتابة بشرط ان تكون التعليمات مكتوبة ومعلقة في مكان ظاهر. 4- اذا تغيب عن العمل بدون سبب مشروع اكثر من عشرين يوما متقطعة خلال السنة الواحدة او اكثر من عشرة ايام متوالية على ان يسبق الفصل انذار كتابي من صاحب العمل بعد غيابه عشرة ايام في الحالة الاولى وانقطاعه خمسة ايام في الحالة الثانية. 5- اذا لم يقم العامل بتأدية التزاماته الجوهرية المترتبة على عقد العمل. 6- اذا افشى العامل الاسرار الخاصة بالمنشاة التي يعمل فيها. 7- اذا حكم على العامل نهائيا في جناية او في جنحة ماسة بالشرف او الامانة او الآداب العامة. 8- اذا وجد اثناء ساعات العمل في حالة سكر بين او متأثرا بما تعاطاه من مادة مخدرة او ارتكب عملا مخلا بالآداب في مكان العمل. 9- اذا وقع من العامل اعتداء على صاحب العمل او المدير المسؤول، وكذلك اذا وقع منه اعتداء جسيم على احد رؤساء العمل اثناء العمل او بسببه. 
المادة 114
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل ان يستعمل حقه في انهاء العقد او ان يفصل العامل اثناء المدة التي يكون فيها العامل غائبا في الاجازة السنوية او الاجازات الاخرى. 


المادة 115
يجوز للعامل ان يترك العمل قبل نهاية العقد بدون سابق اعلان مع عدم الاخلال بحقه في مكافأة مدة الخدمة والتعويض عما لحقه من ضرر في الحالات الآتية: 1- اذا لم يلتزم صاحب العمل بنصوص العقد واحكام هذا القانون. 2- اذا اعتدى صاحب العمل او من ينوب عنه على العامل اعتداء يعاقب عليه القانون اثناء العمل او بسببه. 3- اذا كان استمراره في العمل يهدد سلامته او صحته. 4- اذا كان صاحب العمل او من يمثله قد ادخل عليه الغش وقت التعاقد فيما يتعلق بشروط العمل. 5- اذا ارتكب صاحب العمل او من يمثله امرا مخلا بالآداب نحو العامل او احد افراد اسرته. 
المادة 116
ينتهي عقد العمل بوفاة العامل او بعجزه عن تأدية عمله او بسبب اصابته بمرض استنفد اجازته المرضية والسنوية مع عدم الاخلال بما جاء في المادتين (25)، (127). وفي هذه الاحوال يتقاضى العامل او ورثته المشار اليهم في المادة (112) من هذا القانون المكافأة المنصوص عليها في المادة (111) ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل استعمال حق الانهاء المخول له بمقتضى المادة (107) اثناء المرض او الاصابة. ويكون اثبات العجز او المرض بشهادة طبية معتمدة من طبيب وزارة الصحة. 
المادة 117
لا يمنع من الوفاء بجميع الالتزامات حل المنشاة او تصفيتها او اغلاقها او افلاسها او ادماجها في غيرها او انتقالها بالارث او الوصية او الهبة او البيع او التنازل او غير ذلك من التصرفات. وفيما عدا حالات التصفية والافلاس والاغلاق النهائي المرخص به تبقى عقود استخدام عمال المنشاة قائمة. ويكون الخلف مسؤولا بالتضامن مع اصحاب الاعمال السابقين عن تنفيذ جميع الالتزامات المذكورة. 
المادة 118
اذا توفى العامل وهو في الخدمة يصرف صاحب العمل لاسرة العامل اجره كاملا عن الشهر الذي توفى فيه والشهر التالي وذلك بشرط ان يكون العامل قد امضى في خدمة صاحب العمل المذكور مدة ثلاث سنوات على الاقل. 
المادة 119
يمنح العامل شهادة خدمة تتضمن بيانا لمهنته ومدة خدمته واخر اجر تقاضاه ويرد اليه ما يكون قد اودعه لدى صاحب العمل من اوراق او شهادات او ادوات. 
الباب الخامس عشر
في التعويض عن اصابات العمل وامراض المهنة
المادة 120
اولا: اصابات العمل تسري احكام هذا الباب على اصحاب الاعمال والعاملين لديهم الى حين ان تطبق في شانهم احكام تأمين اصابات العمل الوارد في قانون التأمين الاجتماعي. 
المادة 121
اذا اصيب العامل في حادث اثناء العمل او بسببه، فعلى صاحب العمل ابلاغ الحادث خلال اربع وعشرين ساعة من وقوعه الى: أ- مركز الشرطة الواقع في دائرة اختصاصه مكان الاصابة. ب- وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. ج- وزارة الصحة. ويجوز ان يقوم العامل بهذا البلاغ اذا سمحت حالته بذلك. 
المادة 122
يجب ان يتضمن البلاغ اسم العامل ومهنته وعنوانه وجنسيته واجره في تاريخ الاصابة مع وصف موجز عن الحادث وما اتخذ من اجراءات لاسعافه او علاجه. 
المادة 123
على مركز الشرطة المختص او الجهات الاخرى المختصة بالتحقيق ان تجري تحقيقا في كل بلاغ بقدم اليها، ويبين في هذا التحقيق على الاخص ظروف الحادث واقوال الشهود وما اذا كان الحادث نتيجة عمد او سوء سلوك فاحش ومقصود طبقا لاحكام المادة (128) من هذا القانون وكذلك اقوال صاحب العمل او من يمثله واقوال المصاب متى سمحت حالته بذلك. وعلى هذه الجهات ابلاغ وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية فور الانتهاء من تحقيقها بصورة طبق الاصل، وللوزارة ان تطلب استكمال التحقيق اذا رأت محلا لذلك. 
المادة 124
للعامل المصاب الحق في العلاج في احدى المؤسسات الصحية الحكومية او دور العلاج الاهلية حسبما يراه صاحب العمل، ويلتزم صاحب العمل بمصاريف العلاج كاملة بما في ذلك الادوية وتكاليف الانتقال. 
المادة 125
يكون ثبوت العجز وتقدير نسبته بقرار من اللجنة المختصة التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الصحة بالاتفاق مع وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
المادة 126
للعامل المصاب ان يتقدم خلال يومين من تاريخ اخطاره بانتهاء العلاج او بتاريخ العودة للعمل او بعدم اصابته بمرض مهني، وفي خلال اسبوعين من تاريخ اخطاره بعدم ثبوت العجز او بتقدير نسبته- بطلب اعادة النظر في ذلك، ويحال الطلب الى لجنة تحكيم طبي استئنافية ويكون قرارها نهائيا. ويصدر وزير الصحة بالاتفاق مع وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية قرارا بتنظيم اجراءات وبيانات طلب اعادة النظر والمستندات الواجب ارفاقها بالطلب وبتشكيل لجنة التحكيم الطبي واجراءات ونظام العمل فيها. 
المادة 127
يتقاضى العامل المصاب اجره بالكامل طوال فترة العلاج التي يحددها الطبيب واذا زادت فترة العلاج عن ستة اشهر يدفع له نصف الاجر فقط حتى يتم شفاؤه او تثبت عاهته او يتوفى. 
المادة 128
للعامل اذا اصيب في حادث اثناء العمل او بسببه او للمستحقين عنه من بعده الحق في التعويض عن الاصابة بحسب الجدول الصادر بقرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية تطبيقا لهذه المادة، على الا يستحق التعويض اذا ثبت من التحقيق: أ- ان العامل تعمد اصابة نفسه. ب- اذا حدثت الاصابة بسبب سوء سلوك فاحش ومقصود من جانب العامل ويدخل في ذلك كل فعل ياتيه المصاب تحت تأثير الخمر او المخدرات. هذا اذا لم ينشأ عن الاصابة وفاة العامل او تخلف عجز مستديم تزيد نسبته عن 25% من العجز الكلي. 
المادة 129
اذا توفى العامل نتيجة اصابة عمل وزع التعويض بين المستحقين عنه طبقا لقواعد الارث الشرعي. 
المادة 130
ثانيا امراض المهنة يصدر وزير الصحة بالاتفاق مع وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية قرارا بامراض المهنة والصناعات والاعمال المسببة لها. 
المادة 131
اذا اصيب عامل باحد الامراض الواردة في القرار المشار اليه في المادة السابقة او ظهرت عليه اعراض احدها تسري عليه احكام المواد (121)، (122)، (124)، (125)، (126)، (127)، (128)، (129). 
المادة 132
تحدد مسؤولية اصحاب الاعمال السابقين لاخر صاحب عمل يشتغل لديه المصاب على ضوء التقرير الطبي للطبيب المعالج ويلزم هؤلاء بالتعويض كل بنسبة المدة التي قضاها في خدمته. ويشترط في تطبيق احكام هذه المادة ان تكون الصناعات والمهن التي يمارسونها مما ينشا عنها المرض المصاب به العامل. 
الباب السادس عشر
في التوفيق والتحكيم
ومنازعات العمل الجماعية
المادة 133
اذا نشا نزاع بين صاحب العمل وبين عماله او فريق منهم خاص بالعمل او بشروطه ولم يوفق الطرفان فيما بينهما الى تسويته وجب حسمه عن طريق التوفيق والتحكيم بينهما بطلب يقدمه احدهما الى وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. واذا كان الطلب مقدما من صاحب العمل يجب ان يكون موقعا عليه منه شخصيا او من وكيله المفوض. اما اذا كان مقدما من العمال فيجب ان يقدم من اغلبيتهم او اغلبية عمال قسم المنشاة الذين يخصهم النزاع. ويجوز لوزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ان تبادر الى السعي لتسوية النزاع عن طريق التوفيق والتحكيم اذا علمت به ودون ان يطلب اليها احد طرفيه ذلك. 
المادة 134
يقوم الوسيط الذي يعينه وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بدعوة ممثلي الطرفين على وجه السرعة لمحاولة تسوية النزاع بينهما بالطرق الودية مسترشدا في ذلك بما يقدمانه اليه من بيانات. وله اجراء التحقيقات التي يراها ضرورية في محاولته والاستعانة بمن يشاء لمساعدته فيها، وعليه تحرير محاضر باعماله ونتيجة وساطته. 
المادة 135
اذا تمكن الوسيط من تسوية النزاع كليا او جزئيا اثبت ما يتم الاتفاق عليه في محضر يوقعه ممثلا الطرفين وتحرر منه ثلاث نسخ لكل من الطرفين نسخة، ويحتفظ بالاخرى في وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. ويكون لهذا المحضر قوة الاحكام النهائية بعد وضع الصيغة التنفيذية عليه من قسم كتاب المحكمة الكبرى المدنية. واذا لم يتمكن الوسيط من تسوية النزاع كليا خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ وصول طلب التوفيق الى وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية اعد تقريرا بنتيجة وساطته واسباب اخفائه، وعلى وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية احالة جميع اوراق الموضوع الى وزارة العدل والشؤون الاسلامية لعرضه على هيئة التحكيم. 
المادة 136
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 1993/10/4) تتكون هيئة التحكيم من: 1- ثلاثة من قضاة المحكمة الكبرى المدنية يندبهم وزير العدل والشؤون الاسلامية لذلك في اول كل سنة قضائية. 2- مندوب عن وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية يندبه لذلك وزيرها من كبار موظفيها. 3- مندوب عن وزارة التجارة والزراعة يندبه لذلك وزيرها من كبار موظفيها. 4- مندوب عن العمال تختاره اللجنة العامة لعمال البحرين من بين اعضائها بشرط الا يكون هذا المندوب من اعضاء اللجنة المشتركة في المنشاة المطروح النزاع معها امام هيئة التحكيم او من العمال الذين لهم علاقة مباشرة بهذا النزاع، فاذا لم تعين اللجنة العامة مندوب العمال في الميعاد الذي يحدده رئيس هيئة التحكيم قام هو بتعيينه نيابة عنها. 5- مندوب عن صاحب العمل تختاره غرفة تجارة وصناعة البحرين من بين اعضائها لا يكون له علاقة مباشرة بالنزاع، فاذا لم تعين الغرفة مندوب صاحب العمل في الميعاد الذي يحدده رئيس هيئة التحكيم قام هو بتعيينه نيابة عنها. ويشترك اعضاء الهيئة من غير القضاة في مداولاتها دون ان يكون لهم رأي في قراراتها. وتنعقد الهيئة في وزارة العدل والشؤون الاسلامية برئاسة اقدم القضاة، ويصح انعقادها اذا تغيب عن الحضور مندوبا العمال وصاحب العمل كلاهما او احدهما. وعلى طرفي النزاع احضار مندوبيهما في يوم الجلسة المحددة لنظر النزاع. 
المادة 137
يعين رئيس هيئة التحكيم جلسة لنظر النزاع لا يتجاوز ميعادها خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ وصول اوراق الموضوع اليه، ويخطر به الاعضاء وطرفي النزاع قبله بثلاثة ايام على الاقل، ويحضر طرفا النزاع شخصيا او بوكلاء عنهما من المحامين. وتفصل الهيئة في النزاع في مدة لا تجاوز شهرا من بدء نطره. وللهيئة سماع الشهود وندب اهل الخبرة ومعاينة المصانع ومحال العمل والاطلاع على المستندات ودفاتر الحسابات الخاصة بالنزاع واتخاذ الاجراءات التي تمكنها من الفصل فيه. ولها بتوقيع الجزاءات المقررة في القوانين النافذة عن تخلف احد الخصوم عن ايداع المستندات والمذكرات المؤيدة لدفاعه او تخلف الشاهد دون عذر مقبول عن الحضور او امتناعه عنه او امتناعه عن اداء اليمين او الاجابة على ان تراعى احكام قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية بشان الاثبات بالشهادة. 
المادة 138
تطبق هيئة التحكيم القوانين والقرارات التنظيمية العامة المعمول بها ولها ان تستند الى العرف ومبادئ العدالة وفقا للحالة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية للبلاد. ويصدر القرار باغلبية اراء اعضاء الهيئة من القضاة ويكون مسببا، واذا صدر على خلاف رأي احد الاعضاء الآخرين وجب اثبات رأي المخالف في القرار مع بيان اسباب عدم الاخذ به. ويعتبر القرار بمثابة حكم نهائي صادر من المحكمة الكبرى المدنية بعد وضع الصيغة التنفيذية عليه من قسم كتاب تلك المحكمة. ولكل من طرفي النزاع حق عرضه على الهيئة من جديد بعد مضي سنة على الاقل على تنفيذ القرار اذا طرأت على ظروف العمل تغيرات جوهرية تسوغ ذلك. وعلى وزارة العدل والشؤون الاسلامية تبليغ طرفي النزاع بصورة من القرار خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ صدوره. وعليها ارسال ملف الموضوع بعد اخطار الطرفين الى وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية لقيد منطوق القرار في سجل خاص وايداع الملف محفوظاتها، وتعطى مستخرجات منه لذوي الشان طبقا لما يصدره وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية من قرارات تنظم ذلك. 
المادة 139
تطبق على القرارات الصادرة من هيئة التحكيم ما نصت عليه القوانين النافذة بشان تصحيح الاحكام وتفسيرها، كما تطبق بشان رد اعضاء الهيئة من غير القضاة وتنحيتهم الاحكام الخاصة برد القضاة وتنحيتهم المنصوص عليها في تلك القوانين. 
المادة 140
اذا قدم طلب التوفيق فلا يجوز للعمال الامتناع عن العمل كليا او جزئيا، كما لا يجوز لصاحب العمل ان يوقفه كليا او جزئيا وذلك مع مراعاة احكام المادة اللاحقة من هذا القانون. 
المادة 141
يصدر وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية قرارا بتشكيل لجنة للبت في طلبات المنشات لوقف العمل كليا، ويحدد القرار اختصاصات هذه اللجنة والاجراءات الخاصة بها والوزارات التي تمثل فيها. 
الباب السابع عشر
في التنظيم العمالي واللجان
والمجالس المشتركة (1)
المادة 142
(كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 8 لسنة 1981- جريدة رسمية عدد 1431 لسنة 1981) على اصحاب الاعمال والعمال في المنشات التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ان يؤلفوا فيما بينهم في كل منشاة على حدة لجنة مشتركة للتعاون في تسوية المنازعات ورفع المستوى الاجتماعي للعمال وتنظيم الخدمات الاجتماعية وتحديد الاجور ورفع مستوى الانتاج الى غير ذلك من المسائل التي تهم الطرفين. 
المادة 143
(كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 8 لسنة 1981- جريدة رسمية عدد 1431 لسنة 1981) لممثلي العمال في اللجان المشتركة المشار اليها في المادة السابقة ان يكونوا فيما بينهم -لجنة عامة لعمال البحرين- تكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية تعمل على رفع كفايتهم الانتاجية وترعى مصالحهم كما تعمل على تحسين حالتهم المادية والاجتماعية. ويصدر وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية قرارات بتنظيم اختيار العمال لممثليهم في اللجنة العامة واللجان المشتركة ونظام العمل في اللجنة العامة وعلى الاخص الشؤون الادارية والمالية. 
المادة 144
يكون لكل لجنة مشتركة لائحة تأسيسية تبين اهدافها والاجراءات التي تتبعها في عقد اجتماعاتها واتخاذ قراراتها، ويجب تسجيل هذه اللجان بوزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية، وينظم ذلك بقرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
المادة 145
ينشا بمرسوم اميري مجلس استشاري اعلى للعمل يضم اعضاء بحكم وظائفهم من الوزارات المعنية وممثلين لاصحاب الاعمال والعمال. ويختص هذا المجلس بابداء الرأي في مشروعات القوانين الخاصة بالعمل او العمال او تعديلاتها وغيرها من المسائل التي يرى وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية عرضها عليه ويكون رأي المجلس استشاريا. ويضع المجلس لائحة لتنظيم سير اعماله تتضمن على الاخص مواعيد اجتماعاته وطريقة التصويت على القرارات والاغلبية المطلوبة لصحتها، وتعتمد هذه اللائحة بقرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
المادة 146
تنشا المجالس الاستشارية الاخرى على المستوى الوطني بمرسوم اميري، ويصدر وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية القرارات اللازمة لانشاء اللجان المشتركة على مستوى الصناعة او المنشاة، وتبين هذه القرارات اختصاصات وطريقة تكوين هذه اللجان. 
الباب الثامن عشر
في تفتيش العمل
المادة 147
لموظفي وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية الذين يصدر قرار بندبهم من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية حق التفتيش الصناعي ومراقبة تنفيذ احكام هذا القانون والقرارات واللوائح المنفذة له، ولهم في سبيل ذلك حق الاطلاع على السجلات والدفاتر المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وطلب البيانات اللازمة من اصحاب الاعمال او من ينوب عنهم، ولهؤلاء الموظفين سلطة ضبط المخالفات التي يرتكبها اصحاب الاعمال وتحرير المحاضر اللازمة عند مخالفتهم احكام القانون. 
المادة 148
يحلف هؤلاء الموظفين ورؤساؤهم اليمين امام وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية عند تعيينهم او قبل ندبهم مقسمين ان يقوموا بمهام وظيفتهم بامانة واخلاص والا يفشوا سرا من اسرار المهنة او اي اختراع صناعي اطلعوا عليه بحكم وظيفتهم حتى بعد تركهم العمل. 
المادة 149
يجب على هؤلاء الموظفين ان يحملوا دائما عند قيامهم بهذا العمل بطاقات تصدرها وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية لاثبات صفتهم. 
المادة 150
يصدر وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية قرار ينظم اعمال التفتيش. 
المادة 151
على اصحاب الاعمال وعلى وكلائهم او من ينوب عنهم ان يسهلوا مهمة الموظفين المذكورين وان يقدموا لهم معلومات صادقة وصحيحة عما يتعلق بمهمتهم. 
المادة 152
على السلطات الادارية ان تساعد الموظفين المذكورين عند قيامهم بوظيفتهم مساعدة فعالة. 
الباب التاسع عشر
احكام عامة
المادة 153
يقع باطلا كل شرط في عقد العمل الفردي يخالف احكام هذا القانون ولو كان سابقا على تنفيذه ما لم يكن اكثر فائدة للعامل. كما يقع باطلا كل مصالحة او ابراء عن الحقوق الناشئة عن عقد العمل خلال سريانه او خلال شهر من تاريخ انتهائه اذا كانت تخالف احكام هذا القانون. ولا يجوز المساس بما اكتسبه العامل من حقوق بمقتضى اية اتفاقية او لوائح النظم الاساسية او قرارات التحكيم او ما جرى العرف او اعتاد صاحب العمل على منحه للعمال. 
المادة 154
(كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 3 لسنة 1984- جريدة رسمية عدد 1581 لسنة 1984) تعتبر الاجور والمبالغ المستحقة للعامل الناشئة عن عقد العمل دينار ممتازا ويتمتع باعلى درجات الامتياز على ما عداه من ديون بما فيها ديون الدولة، (على الاموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة لصاحب العمل). 
المادة 155
تعفى من الرسوم في جميع مراحل التقاضي الدعاوي التي يرفعها العمال او المستحقون عنهم طبقا لاحكام هذا القانون ويكون نظرها على وجه الاستعجال وللمحكمة في حالة رفض الدعوى ان تحكم على رافعها بالمصروفات كلها او بعضها. ويسبق الدعوى طلب يقدمه العامل الى وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية وتقوم هذه الوزارة باستدعاء طرفي النزاع واتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لتسوية النزاع بينهما وديا، فاذا لم تتم التسوية الودية تعين على وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية خلال اسبوعين من وقت تقديم العامل للطلب احالة النزاع الى المحكمة الكبرى المدنية، وتكون الاحالة مصحوبة بمذكرة تتضمن ملخصا للنزاع وحجج الطرفين وملاحظات الوزارة، وعلى كاتب المحكمة ان يقوم في ظرف ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ وصول الطلب الى المحكمة بتحديد جلسة لنظر الدعوى، ويعلن بها العامل وصاحب العمل، ويجوز للمحكمة ان تستحضر واضع المذكرة المرفوعة من وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية لاستيضاحه فيما جاء في هذه المذكرة. 
155 مكرر
(كما اضيفت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 6 اوكتوبر 1993) للفئات المذكورة في الفقرات 2،3،4،5،6 من المادة (2) من هذا القانون حق التقدم بطلب لوزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية لتسوية منازعاتهم مع من يستخدمونهم بالطرق الودية، فاذا تعذرت هذه التسوية تعين على وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية خلال اسبوعين من وقت تقديم العامل للطلب احالة النزاع للمحكمة الكبرى المدنية، وتعفى من الرسوم في جميع مراحل التقاضي الدعاوى المتعلقة بهذه المنازعات. 
المادة 156
تسقط بالتقادم الدعاوى الناشئة عن عقد العمل بانقضاء سنة تبدأ من وقت انتهاء العقد. 
156 مكرر
(كما اضيفت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 6 اوكتوبر 1993) يكون ميعاد استئناف الاحكام الصادرة طبقا لاحكام المواد 110، 155، 155 مكررا من هذا القانون عشرة ايام من تاريخ صدورها او تبليغ المحكوم عليه بها وفقا لاحكام المادة 216 من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية. 
الباب العشرون
في العقوبات
المادة 157
مع عدم الاخلال باية عقوبة اشد ينص عليها اي قانون اخر يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية عن الجرائم المشار اليها. 
المادة 158
(كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 6 اوكتوبر 1993) يعاقب كل من يخالف احكام المواد 3،4،7 والقرارات الصادر تنفيذا للمادتين 3،4 بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة شهور ولا تزيد على ستة شهور وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي دينار ولا تجاوز خمسمائة دينار او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين، وتتعدد عقوبة الغرامة بتعدد من وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة. وبالاضافة الى العقوبة السابقة يحكم ايضا في حالة مخالفة احكام المادة 7 بالزام صاحب العمل بدفع مصاريف اعادة العامل الاجنبي الى الجهة التي يحددها عقد العمل او الجهة التي ابرم فيها عقد العمل او الجهة التي قدم منها او الى بلده الذي ينتمي اليه بجنسيته اذا تعذرت عودته الى اي من الجهات السابقة، فاذا تخلف صاحب العمل عن سداد المصاريف المشار اليها يحكم باستيفائها طبقا للقانون. كما يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة شهور ولا تزيد على ستة شهور وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي دينار ولا تتجاوز خمسمائة دينار او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل صاحب عمل حصل على تصريح لاستخدام عمال غير بحرينيين من وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ثم ثبت اشتغالهم لدى صاحب عمل اخر دون موافقة وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية والادارة العامة للهجرة والجوازات، وتتعدد عقوبة الغرامة بتعدد العمال الذين وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة. ويعتبر كل من صاحب المنشأة ومدير المنشأة او من ينوب عن ايهما مسؤولا عن هذه المخالفة. 
158 مكرر
(كما اضيفت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 6 اوكتوبر 1993) يلغى السجل التجاري ويوقف النشاط التجاري لكل صاحب عمل يثبت لدى وزارة الداخلية ووزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية قيامه باستقدام عمال اجانب دون ان تكون لديه حاجة لاستخدامهم، وثبت اشتغالهم لدى صاحب عمل آخر. ويتم الغاء السجل التجاري ويوقف النشاط التجاري لصاحب العمل بقرار من وزير التجارة والزراعة بناء على تقرير من وزارة الداخلية او من وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. ويترتب على الغاء السجل التجاري ووقف النشاط التجاري غلق محل صاحب العمل اداريا. ويجوز لصاحب العمل ان يتقدم بتظلم الى وزير التجارة والزراعة من قرار بالغاء سجله التجاري ووقف النشاط التجاري ومن غلق محله اداريا في خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ ابلاغه بالقرار او من تاريخ غلق محله اداريا، ويصدر وزير التجارة والزراعة بعد موافقة وزارة الداخلية او وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بحسب الاحوال قراره بقبول التظلم او رفضه خلال الستين يوما التالية لتقديم التظلم، ولصاحب العمل ان يطعن في قرار وزير التجارة والزراعة برفض تظلمه امام المحكمة الكبرى المدنية في خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ اخطاره برفض تظلمه، ويعتبر فوات ستين يوما على تقديم التظلم دون ان يتلقى صاحب العمل اجابة على تظلمه بمثابة رفضه. 
المادة 159
(كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 14 تاريخ 6 اوكتوبر 1993) يعاقب على مخالفة احكام المادتين 12 و13 بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي دينار ولا تجاوز ثلاثمائة دينار وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد من وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة. كما يعاقب على مخالفة احكام المادتين 14، 15 والقرارات الصادر تنفيذا لهما بالحبس لمدة لاتزيد على ستة اشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة دينار او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
المادة 160
يعاقب كل من يخالف احكام الباب الرابع في تنظيم تشغيل العاجزين المؤهلين مهنيا بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين دينارا ولا تجاوز مائتي دينار. ويجوز الحكم بالزام المنشاة بان تدفع للعاجز الذي تمتنع عن استخدامه تطبيقا للمادتين (21)، (25) مبلغا يساوي الاجر المقرر او التقديري للعمل او الوظيفة التي رشح او يصلح لها وذلك اعتبارا من تاريخ وقوع المخالفة، ولا يجوز مطالبة المنشاة بهذا المبلغ لمدة تزيد على سنة، ويزول هذا الالزام اذا قام بتعيين العاجز لديها او اشتغل العاجز فعلا في عمل اخر، وفي حالة امتناع المنشاة عن اداء الاجر المشار اليه يجوز تحصيله لصالح العامل بطريق التنفيذ الجبري. وفي حالة تعدد الاحكام بالالزام بالدفع عند تعدد المنشات على الوجه السابق لا يستفيد العاجز الا من اول حكم يصدر، وتؤول الى وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية المبالغ المحكوم بها في الاحكام الاخرى لتقوم بصرفها في تمويل التأهيل المهني للعاجزين طبقا للشروط والاوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد الذين وقعت في شانهم المخالفة، وتقام الدعوى في جميع الاحوال على صاحب العمل او وكيله او المدير المسؤول. 
المادة 161
يعاقب كل صاحب عمل يخالف احكام الباب الخامس في شان التلمذة المهنية والباب السادس في شان التدريب المهني والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا لها بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين دينارا ولا تجاوز مائتي دينار. وتتعدد الغرامات بتعدد من وقعت بشأنهم المخالفة. 
المادة 162
يعاقب كل صاحب عمل يخالف احكام الباب السابع في العقد بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين دينار ولا تجاوز ثلاثمائة دينار. وتتعدد الغرامة بقدر عدد العمال الذين وقعت في شانهم المخالفة. 
المادة 163
يعاقب كل من يخالف احكام الباب الثامن في شان تشغيل الاحداث والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين دينارا ولا تزيد على مائتي دينار. وتتعدد الغرامات بقدر عدد الاحداث الجاري تشغيلهم او قبولهم في محل العمل بحالة مخالفة لاحكام الباب المذكور والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له. وتتعدد الغرامة ايضا كلما تكررت المخالفة بالنسبة لنفس العامل. وتقام الدعوى على مدير المنشاة او المشرف على المكان الذي يؤدى فيه العمل وكذا تقام الدعوى على صاحب العمل اذا كانت الظروف تحمل على الاعتقاد بأنه لم يكن يجهل الوقائع المكونة للمخالفة. وتقام الدعوى ايضا على الاشخاص الذين لهم الولاية الشرعية او الوصاية على الاحداث اذا تركوهم يشتغلون بحالة مخالفة لاحكام الباب سالف الذكر، وكذا على الشخص الذي تسبب في استخدامهم بحالة مخالفة لهذه الاحكام او الذي يخالفها باي شكل كان. 
المادة 164
يعاقب كل من يخالف احكام الباب التاسع في شان تشغيل النساء والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين دينار ولا تجاوز مائتي دينار. وتتعدد الغرامات بقدر عدد العاملات الجاري تشغيلهن بحالة مخالفة لاحكام الباب المذكور. وتعدد الغرامات ايضا بعدد تكرار المخالفة بالنسبة لنفس العاملة. وتقام الدعوة على مدير المنشاة او المشرف على المكان الذي يؤدى فيه العمل، كما تقام على صاحب العمل اذا كانت الظروف تحمل على الاعتقاد بأنه لم يكن يجهل الوقائع المكونة للمخالفة. 
المادة 165
يعاقب كل من يخالف احكام الباب العاشر في شان الاجور والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له، والباب الحادي عشر في ساعات العمل والاجازات والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له، والباب الثاني عشر في شان ظروف العمل والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له والباب الثالث عشر في نظام العمل والجزاءات والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له ، والباب الرابع عشر في شان انتهاء العقد ومكافأة نهاية الخدمة، والباب الخامس عشر في التعويض عن اصابات العمل وامراض المهنة والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين دينارا ولا تجاوز ثلاثمائة دينار. وتتعدد الغرامة بقدر عدد العمال الذين وقعت المخالفة بشأنهم. وفي حالة مخالفة احكام المادتين (78)، (79)، يكون لموظفي وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية المشار اليهم في المادة (147) من هذا القانون حق منع استمرار المخالفة بالطريق الاداري. وتقام الدعوى على مدير المنشاة كما تقام على صاحبها اذا كانت الظروف تحمل على الاعتقاد بأنه لم يكن يجهل الوقائع المكونة للمخالفة. 
المادة 166
(كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 8 لسنة 1981- جريدة رسمية عدد 1431 لسنة 1981) -يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة دينار ولا تزيد على الف دينار: 1- صاحب العمل الذي يمتنع عن تنفيذ قرار التحكيم الصادر من هيئة التحكيم طبقا للمادة 138 من هذا القانون. 2- صاحب العمل الذي يمتنع عن اختيار ممثليه في اللجنة المشتركة المنصوص عليها في المادة 142 من هذا القانون، ويعتبر امتناعا طبقا لهذه المادة عدم ابلاغ صاحب العمل وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية باسماء ممثليه في اللجنة المشتركة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ اخطاره بقرار وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بادراج منشاته في عداد المنشات التي يلزم فيها اصحاب العمل والعمال بتأليف لجنة مشتركة. 3- صاحب العمل الذي يعرقل عملية اختيار ممثلي العمال في اللجنة المشتركة المنصوص عليها في المادة 142 من هذا القانون، او يطلب من ممثليه بعد اختيارهم عدم حضور اجتماعات هذه اللجنة، او يعرقل عملها باية صورة من الصور. 4- صاحب العمل الذي يعرقل اية عملية انتخاب تجريها اللجنة العامة، او يعرقل عملها باية صورة من الصور. ويعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة دنانير ولا تزيد عن مائة دينار: 1- كل عامل يمتنع عن تنفيذ قرار التحكيم المنصوص عليه في المادة 138 من هذا القانون. 2- كل عامل يعرقل اية عملية انتخابية تجريها اللجنة العامة او اللجنة المشتركة، او يعرقل عملها باية صورة من الصور. 
المادة 167
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة اشهر ولا تجاوز سنة كل صاحب عمل او مدير منشاة اوقف العمل كليا او جزئيا دون الحصول على موافقة اللجنة المشار اليها في المادة (141) من هذا القانون وذلك اذا تم ايقاف العمل بعد تقديم الطلب المشار اليه في المادة (133) او اثناء السير في اجراءاته في مرحلتي التوفيق والتحكيم. 
المادة 168
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة دينار ولا تزيد على خمسمائة دينار او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل صاحب عمل او من يقوم مقامه لم يسهل او اعترض على قيام الموظفين المشار اليهم في المادة (147) من هذا القانون لمهمتهم او لم يقدم لهم المعلومات الصحيحة والصادقة في هذا الشان. 
المادة 169
لا يجوز وقف التنفيذ في العقوبات المالية، كما لا يجوز النزول عن الحد الادنى المقرر للعقوبة قانونا لاسباب مخففة تقديرية. 
المادة 170
تؤول الغرامات المحكوم بها في الاحكام الصادرة تنفيذا لهذا القانون الى وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية لتقوم بصرفها طبقا للشروط والاوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية.

----------

